# Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Hallöchen

mir wurde nun schon mehr mal hier geschreiben, dass das Dark Base 900 Pro Rev2 nicht wirklich geeignet sei, allerdings wird nie eine Alternative erwähnt.

Denn gerade Gehäuse mit inversiven Mainboard sind schwer zu finden, denn ich möchte die Wasserkühlung ja auch sehen, denn sie ist ja ansich schon ein optisches Highlight.


Was außer der rel. schlechten Luftzufuhr gibt es denn da noch zu bemängeln, denn ich hab schon eige Waküs mit diesem Gehäuse als Grundlage gesehen, bzw davon gehört. Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das mit dem System keine Overclocking geplant ist.


Vorrausichtliches System: Ryzen 3600 und Radeon 5700XT


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Ich hab dir meine Vorschläge ja schon in deinem anderen Thread geschrieben. Es ist natürlich etwas durchgeknallt, sich ein riesiges Gehäuse mit Unmengen an möglicher Radiatorfläche zuzulegen, du kannst durchaus deine Hardware ins Dark Base einbauen. Du musst dann halt mit etwas schlechteren Temperaturen leben oder Metallarbeiten am Gehäuse durchführen.


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Von wie viel schlechteren Temperaturen reden wir denn da?


Und in weiten ist das durchgeknallt? Die Alternativen sind nicht wirklich kleiner. 

Das core w100 sieht ja auch ganz vernünftig aus. Gibt es das eigentlich nur auf Rollen?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Naja, die sind halt alle groß und teuer. Ich selbst hab das W200, da waren auch normale Standfüße dabei. Im Vergleich zu einem normalen Bigtower sind die Gehäuse eine Klasse für sich, sie sind wirklich riesig.

Wie viel schlechter die Temperaturen im Dark Base genau sein werden, kommt jetzt auf die verbauten Radiatoren und Lüfter an, im Gehäuse hat man immer schlechtere Temperaturen als an der frischen Luft. Das Dark Base ist da aber eine Klasse für sich, du kannst gerne mal von 10°C schlechter bei gleicher Hardware und gleichen Kühlungskomponenten ausgehen.


----------



## manimani89 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

sharkoon tg5 kannst oben einen 360er radiator rein machen und kostet nur 70 euro mit 4 lüftern. benutze es mit einem 3700x und einer 2070super 2100mhz


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

naja dafür ist halt das core w100 auch deutlich größer, und es sollte schon noch irgendwie auf den Schreibtisch passen.

Da ich ja nicht wirklich an OC interessiert bin würden mich vermutlcih etwas höhere Temperaturen nicht so stören, so lange das System leise ist..


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*



manimani89 schrieb:


> sharkoon tg5 kannst oben einen 360er radiator rein machen und kostet nur 70 euro mit 4 lüftern. benutze es mit einem 3700x und einer 2070super 2100mhz



alles schön und gut... aber ich kann das Mainboard nciht auf die andere Seite bauen bei dem sharkoon, zu mindestens habe ich nichts gefunden, was das vorsieht.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Leise wird sich auch im Dark Base machen lassen, beide Komponenten brauchen nicht so viel Strom, obwohl sie verhältnismäßig warm werden, wenn man sie mal mit älteren Komponenten mit gleichem Verbrauch vergleicht, das hat aber andere Gründe.
Dann können wir jetzt eigentlich wieder auf deinen ersten Thread wechseln, warum hast du deine Frage nicht gleich da gepostet?


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Welchen Thread meisnt du jetzt? die Frage nach dem Case? Hatte hier auch mal gefragt wegen Hilfe zu einer Wakü und hatte halt das DB 90 geplant und schon kamen Kommentare, die einen sofort von dem Gehäuse abgeraten haben, allerdings wurden nie Alternativen vorgeschlagen, die halbwegsbrauchbar waren.


aber egal.

Du hattest vorhin evtl Metallarbeiten erwähnt, ich nehme an das bezieht sich auf die PSU-Shroud, denn die Pumpe müsste ja unterhalb liegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Eigentlich hab ich den gemeint: Die erste Wasserkühlung!
Passt eigentlich am besten zum Thema.

Was  die Metallarbeiten angeht, die PSU-Shroud ist damit nicht gemeint, sondern die Front und der Deckel, wenn du gute Temperaturen haben willst. claster17 hat das mal bei seinem Dark Base getestet, was da an Verbesserungen zu holen war....
Aber wenn du mit den schlechteren Temperaturen leben kannst, spricht erst mal nichts dagegen, es so zu lassen, im Zweifel können halt paar Bohrlöcher für den Agb nötig sein.


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

DB900 mit 5,25" Schacht, mit 2x 280er ohne Metall- bzw Gehäusearbeiten, um CPU + GPU zu kühlen kann ich NICHT empfehlen. Selbst mit Gehäusearbeiten, Front 420er und Top 280er wird das Wasser bei mir unter Last so warm, dass die Lüfter mächtig aufdrehen müssen, um nicht über die 35°C Marke beim Kühlmittel zu kommen. Nur der Mo-Ra sorgt für Temps um die 30°C bei gleichzeitig nicht hörbaren Lüftern.


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

ich glaube Verbesserungen sind immer möglich, außer man hat vlt ein komplett offenes Case.

Nur hat man mich doch ganz schön verunsichert was das DB angeht, aber es soll kein High-End-Rechner werden.


Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


Ich sehe dieses Thread als geschlossen an.!!!


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*



deadlyPinguin schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> mir wurde nun schon mehr mal hier geschreiben, dass das Dark Base 900 Pro Rev2 nicht wirklich geeignet sei, allerdings wird nie eine Alternative erwähnt.
> 
> ...


 
In das 115€ TT Suppressor F51 bekommst du zwei CoolStream SE 420 mm Radiatoren hinein.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/softtubes-pc-jpg.779155/ 

Gehaeuse fuer 2 420er 30mm Radiatoren| Seite 2 | ComputerBase Forum

Und zum Punkt „möchte die Kühlung sehen“: Eine Halterung für den gedrehten Einbau der Grafikkarte ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.

https://gzhls.at/i/75/63/1647563-n12.jpg

Thermaltake Suppressor F51 Tempered Glass Edition ab €' '111,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*



Tekkla schrieb:


> DB900 mit 5,25" Schacht, mit 2x 280er ohne Metall- bzw Gehäusearbeiten, um CPU + GPU zu kühlen kann ich NICHT empfehlen. Selbst mit Gehäusearbeiten, Front 420er und Top 280er wird das Wasser bei mir unter Last so warm, dass die Lüfter mächtig aufdrehen müssen, um nicht über die 35°C Marke beim Kühlmittel zu kommen. Nur der Mo-Ra sorgt für Temps um die 30°C bei gleichzeitig nicht hörbaren Lüftern.



Danke für die Antwort, aber hast du auch eine Alternative zum DB900,  welche auch nicht gleich noch größer ist.






Lios Nudin schrieb:


> In das 115€ TT Suppressor F51 bekommst du zwei [FONT=&]CoolStream SE 420 [/FONT]mm Radiatoren hinein.
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/softtubes-pc-jpg.779155/
> 
> ...



Das sehen bezieht sich darauf, das der Rechner links von meinem Monitor befindet und zwar auf dem Schreibtisch, deswegen suche ich eine Gehäuse mit rechten Seitenfenster, das Mainboard muss also verdreht eingebaut werden können


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*



deadlyPinguin schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, aber hast du auch eine Alternative zum DB900,  welche auch nicht gleich noch größer ist.


Nein, keine, mit der man so flexibel ein invertiertes Setup hinbekommt. Gäbe es die, ich wäre vom DB900 schon weggewechselt. Wenn du die Chance hast einen Mo-Ra unterzubringen, dann tust du dir eher damit einen Gefallen als mit einem anderen Gehäuse. Obendrein behälst du den Mo-Ra solange du PCs mit Wakü benutzt. Ein Gehäuse ist dagegen schneller mal altbacken oder passt nicht mehr.


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Also bleibt es bei meiner idee

Mo-Ra ist ein Radiator... Ist das eine bestimmte Größe?

Jetzt muss ich nur nocht schauen welche Teile ich brauche und in welcher Reihenfolge der Kreislauf wird


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Den Mora gibts als 360er und als 420er Variante, es passen je Seite 9 Lüfter drauf. Kühlungstechnisch hat man damit so gut wie ausgesorgt und verstecken lässt er sich auch noch. Dazu hat man im Gehäuse mehr Platz und weniger Wärmeentwicklung. An sich wäre ein Mora wirklich die beste Lösung.


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Je Seite 9? Wtf...


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Ja, die Angabe "360" oder "420" bezieht sich auf die Kantenlänge (dazu kommt noch bisschen was, aber auf die eigentliche Kantenlänge der Kühlstruktur trifft es halbwegs zu). Das Teil bietet halt die Fläche von 3 360ern bzw. 420ern, damit passen 9 Lüfter auf eine Seite. Dann hat man halt ausgesorgt, und im Verhältnis dazu ist das Teil gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## deadlyPinguin (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Mit 3 pro Seite wäre mit klar.. Aber dann nochmal jeweils 6 ist schon krass.. Aber ich glaube soviel Platz ist da nicht mehr..


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Der Platz lässt sich schon finden, es muss ja nur irgendwo sein, die Schläuche kann man ja verlegen. Aber wenn kein Platz ist, für intern vorgesehene Radiatoren können auch problemlos extern verwendet werden.


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Mo-Ra3 360 LT mit 9x Arctic P12 PST PWM.

 Der Mo-Ra kostet zwar mit allem drum und daran soviel wie ein sehr gutes PC Gehäuse, aber der schafft ordentlich was weg und muss als Investition für Jahre gesehen werden. Die Lüfter sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Preis. Habe die selber drauf und bin begeistert.


----------



## heamer_GER (6. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Muss dir auch raten nimm nen Mora oder halt das was intern geht + nen normalen Radiator extern. 
Ich hatte auch erst alles intern bei mir, war aber absolut unglücklich mit bis zu 40°C Wassertemperatur. 
Habe lange hin und her gebastelt aber letztenendes wurde es was Externes. 
Jetzt bin ich glücklich mit einem Lautlosen System bei einen Ryzen 5 3600 + Vega 56 mit nen 280+360 Intern+ Externen 400er und kein Lüfter dreht über 500rpm im Sommer bei 35°C.
Jetzt gehts kaum über die 30.


----------



## micindustries (6. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Moinsen. Ich habe diesbezüglich mal ein Tagebuch angefangen, allerdings leider auch schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt. Eventuell hilft dir das etwas bei der Entscheidung 

[Buildlog] Dark Base 900 gewassert


----------



## deadlyPinguin (7. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Extern ist für mich leider keine Option. Sry.

Würde halt für die Front oder für den Deckel die  140er sw vom Gehäuse mit verbauen.. 

Von Platz her würde ich  zu 360 in der Front und 420 in deckel planen


Mittlerweile gibt's es ja einen configurator von ekwb wo man  zu min grob sieht was man so brauch. 

Ich werde nachher mal meine unglaublich Paintskills auspacken und eine Planung entwerfen 

Nur bei Anzahl von fittingen und vorallem. Welche Winkel wo gebraucht werden bin ich etwas unsicher


----------



## deadlyPinguin (28. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Ich hab nun endlcih mal eine grobe skizze ge"painted"


Ich bin noch etwas unsicher was die Radiatorengröße angeht und ob ich am "Heck" wirklich noch ein 140er verbauen sollte.

Eine Einkaufsliste habe ich leider nicht, da ich etwas unsicher bin was die Hersteller angeht und sich zwischen Alphacool und EKWB preislcih nur ein geringer Unterschied ist.  Vom Verständnis her brauhce ich je Bauteil 2 Fittinge passend für die Tubes.


Die Frage ist nun: Ist der Plan so sinnvoll, was müsste am Kreislauf geändert werden?


mfg


----------



## ursmii (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

die idee mit dem 120/140er im heck gefällt mir und ich hab ihn mal im meine "studie" aufgenommen 
im speziellen, da so evt. nach den heissen grafikkarten es etwas kühler auf die cpu zu ginge.

die alternative wäre von den graka auf den top-kühler und dann auf die cpu zu gehen.
das wäre aber im geschlauche nicht so toll anzusehen. evt funktion vor schönheit?

es ist angedacht, dass die frontlüfter in jedem fall einen positiven druck im case aufbauen würden ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Ein Radiator im Heck ist Blödsinn, das Heck lässt man frei, um die ganze warme Luft, die man sich durch die Radiatoren mit einblasenden Lüftern ins Gehäuse holt, wieder raus zu bekommen.
Natürlich kann man warme Luft  über einen anderen Radiator aus dem Gehäuse schaffen, dieser wird aber in seinem Wirkungsgrad stark eingeschränkt, folglich Geldverschwendung ohne irgendeinen Vorteil.

@ursmii: 2 Sachen sind bedenklich: 
Zum einen ist das sehr wenig Fläche für so viel Hardware, das können locker 800W+ werden, das wird nicht so kühl und leise, wie man es haben könnte.
Zum anderen brauchst du bei der Config etwas mehr Durchfluss, einer der großen Nachteile von 2 Grafikkarten ist, dass es nach diesen doch so warm wird, dass eine Durchflusssteigerung doch etwas bringen kann, folglich wird die Pumpe lauter, als sie sein müsste.


----------



## WaterAddicted (30. November 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*



deadlyPinguin schrieb:


> Ich hab nun endlcih mal eine grobe skizze ge"painted"
> 
> 
> Ich bin noch etwas unsicher was die Radiatorengröße angeht und ob ich am "Heck" wirklich noch ein 140er verbauen sollte.
> ...



Ich verstehe die Skizze nicht. Links ist die Front? Dann müssten CPU und GPU doch getauscht werden oder habe ich ein Bier zu viel intus?


----------



## deadlyPinguin (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse für eine Wakü (Ryzen 3600 + Radeon 5700XT)*

Nein nicht zu viel Bier..

Allerdings ist das Gehäuse inversiv, so daß das Sichtfenster auf der rechten Seite ist.. Usw


----------

